# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικές Εταιρίες - Historic Shipping Companies >  Ελληνικές Μεσογειακές γραμμές (ΕΛΜΕΣ) [Hellenic Mediterranean Lines]

## esperos

Και δύο από τους πρωτοπόρους της πάλαι ποτέ ένδοξης ΕΛΜΕΣ.
Να με συγχωρείτε αλλά αυτά είναι το κέρασμα μου προς εσάς για την προαγωγή μου σε ναύτη.

IONIA.jpg

MASSALIA.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Είναι πανέμορφα... Ιδικά αυτός ο ναϊνάς με το πυδάλιο είναι όλα τα λευτά!!!!

----------


## Ellinis

> Και δύο από τους πρωτοπόρους της πάλαι ποτέ ένδοξης ΕΛΜΕΣ.
> Να με συγχωρείτε αλλά αυτά είναι το κέρασμα μου προς εσάς για την προαγωγή μου σε ναύτη.


Αυτά είναι τα ΙΩΝΙΑ και ΜΑΣΣΑΛΙΑ. 

Εύχομαι σύντομα και σε ανώτερα για να έχουμε και άλλο κέρασμα.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Appia_1978

Παιδιά, καλημέρα σας! Δεν ξέρω εάν γνωρίζετε οι περισσότεροι τη σελίδα http://www.timetableimages.com/maritime

Αυτή περιέχει εκατοντάδες παλιές σπάνιες μπροσούρες, μεταξύ αυτών και της ΕΛΜΕΣ  :Very Happy: 

Παρακάτω παραθέτω ένα δείγμα. Εάν υπάρχει πρόβλημα με το copyright, παρακαλώ σβήστε το παρόν θέμα!

Δρομολόγια 1948-49

ELMES_1948-49.jpg


Sailings November 1948-April 1949

_Corinthia_
1) Piraeus, Alexandria, Limassol, Beirut, Port Said, Alexandria. Returned directly to Piraeus. 
2) Piraeus, Genoa, Marseilles. (Routes above shown in brochure as one roundtrip voyage Piraeus-Egypt/Middle East-Piraeus-Italy/France-Piraeus.)

_Ionia_
1) Piraeus, Alexandria, Port Said, Beirut, Limassol, Alexandria. Returned directly to Piraeus. 
2) Piraeus, Genoa, Marseilles. (Routes above shown in brochure as one roundtrip voyage Piraeus-Egypt/Middle East-Piraeus-Italy/France-Piraeus.)

----------


## vinman

Εκπληκτικό site...
Που το ανακάλυψες φίλε Appia?
Μπράβο σου... :Wink: 
Απο μία γρήγορη ματιά που του έριξα δεν περιλαμβάνει δυστυχώς τις περισσότερες ελληνικές ναυτιλιακές εταιρείες...Θα ήταν ωραία να βρίσκαμε φυλλάδια του '80 και πίσω....
Όσον αφορά την ΕΛΜΕΣ σύντομα θα ανεβάσω όλες τις διαθέσιμες μπροσούρες που έχω στο αρχείο μου!!

----------


## Appia_1978

Ναι, δυστυχώς ο προσανατολισμός της σελίδας είναι περισσότερο οι υπερωκεάνιες εταιρείες.

Από Ελληνικού ενδιαφέροντος έχει τον Τυπάλδο, Ευθυμιάδη, Νομικό, Ποταμιάνο, ΕΛΜΕΣ και Adriatica!

Θα αναμένουμε ευλαβικά να μας παρουσιάσεις τα υπόλοιπα καταπληκτικά κομμάτια της συλλογής σου!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## sea_serenade

Appia ευχαριστούμε πολύ. Πολύ καλή δουλειά. 
Vinman, να ανεβάσεις υλικό ΑΜΕΣΑ. Με έβαλες στην πρίζα τώρα. Οτιδήποτε έχεις από HML θεωρείται πια συλλεκτικό.

----------


## vinman

> Appia ευχαριστούμε πολύ. Πολύ καλή δουλειά. 
> Vinman, να ανεβάσεις υλικό ΑΜΕΣΑ. Με έβαλες στην πρίζα τώρα. Οτιδήποτε έχεις από HML θεωρείται πια συλλεκτικό.


To βραδάκι απο το σπίτι η ΕΛΜΕΣ έχει προτεραιότητα..!!! :Wink:

----------


## sea_serenade

Ο Sea Serenade ευχαριστεί και ανταποδίδει....ΕΛΜΕΣ 1999!!!

----------


## vinman

> Ο Sea Serenade ευχαριστεί και ανταποδίδει....ΕΛΜΕΣ 1999!!!


¶ψογος ο φίλος Sea serenade!!!

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά! 
Δεν ξέρω εσείς, αλλά εγώ συγκινούμαι πραγματικά με αυτή την παρουσίαση πολύτιμων κειμηλίων από το ένδοξο ναυτικό μας παρελθόν ;-)

----------


## sea_serenade

Να και ένα εισιτήριο της ιστορικής εταιρίας εξωτερικά και εσωτερικά. Προσέξτε το ticket number στη δεύτερη φωτό, το 200152818........Αυτό θα πεί "παλιά καραβάνα"

PS: Στη δεύτερη φωτό, αριστερά, η κόκκινη ταινία είναι το ενσωματωμένο καρμπον που είχαν τα εισιτήρια σε κάθε φύλλο. Παγκόσμια πατέντα.... :lol:Πάντα, μαζί με τα εισιτήρια έπρεπε να έχεις και οινόπνευμα για ευνόητους λόγους. Κάτι αντίστοιχο είχαν και τα εισιτήρια της Ventouris Ferries

HML tkt_01.jpg

HML tkt_02.jpg

----------


## vinman

> Να και ένα εισιτήριο της ιστορικής εταιρίας εξωτερικά και εσωτερικά. Προσέξτε το ticket number στη δεύτερη φωτό, το 200152818........Αυτό θα πεί "παλιά καραβάνα"
> 
> PS: Στη δεύτερη φωτό, αριστερά, η κόκκινη ταινία είναι το ενσωματωμένο καρμπον που είχαν τα εισιτήρια σε κάθε φύλλο. Παγκόσμια πατέντα.... :lol:Πάντα, μαζί με τα εισιτήρια έπρεπε να έχεις και οινόπνευμα για ευνόητους λόγους. Κάτι αντίστοιχο είχαν και τα εισιτήρια της Ventouris Ferries
> 
> HML tkt_01.jpg
> 
> HML tkt_02.jpg


 
Φοβερή δουλειά φίλε sea serenade... :Wink:

----------


## sea_serenade

Σωστόοοοος..........

----------


## a.molos

Διαφημιστικό φυλλάδιο με το σύνολο του στόλου της ΕΛ.ΜΕΣ κάποιας χρονιάς και φωτό απο την ντάνα της Ελευσίνας, με πλοία της εταιρείας.

----------


## Appia_1978

Εξώφυλλο της μπροσούρας κρουαζιέρων του 1977. 
HML_1977 Kopie.jpg

----------


## sea_serenade

Καλά, αυτό πάλι που το ξετρύπωσες μου λες???

----------


## Appia_1978

Φίλε Sea Serenade, τι πιστεύεις; Ότι θα σου αποκαλύψουμε τα μυστικά της επιτυχίας μας; :mrgreen: 
Πλάκα κάνω  :Wink:  Την μπροσούρα μου την έδωσε ένας παλιός καλός μου φίλος από τον Καναδά. Την είχαν οι γονείς του.

----------


## sea_serenade

Α, καλά πιάσαμε και Καναδά τώρα? Κατάλαβα.... Μας βλέπω να θυμόμαστε τους μακρινούς συγγενής σε Αμερική και Αυστραλία μπάς και βγάλουμε κανα "λαβράκι".
Μη το μάθει αυτό ο vinman, θα θυμηθεί καναν παλιό του φίλο στο Γουαλδακιβιρ και θα τον ψάχνουμε... :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Rocinante

> Α, καλά πιάσαμε και Καναδά τώρα? Κατάλαβα.... Μας βλέπω να θυμόμαστε τους μακρινούς συγγενής σε Αμερική και Αυστραλία μπάς και βγάλουμε κανα "λαβράκι".
> Μη το μάθει αυτό ο vinman, θα θυμηθεί καναν παλιό του φίλο στο Γουαλδακιβιρ και θα τον ψάχνουμε...


Παντως εγω εβαλα κατι συγγενεις απο την Αμερικη που ειχαν ταξιδεψει τη δεκαετεια του 80 στην Τηνο και ειχαν καμερα να δουνε ολες τις παλιες βιντεοκασεττες μπας και υπαρχει κανα πλανο απο το Επτανησος :Very Happy: 
Καλα καλα sorry για το εκτος θεματος...

----------


## sea_serenade

> Παντως εγω εβαλα κατι συγγενεις απο την Αμερικη που ειχαν ταξιδεψει τη δεκαετεια του 80 στην Τηνο και ειχαν καμερα να δουνε ολες τις παλιες βιντεοκασεττες μπας και υπαρχει κανα πλανο απο το Επτανησος


Μας βλέπω στις ανα τον κόσμο πρεσβείες να ψάχνουμε για την τρίτη ξαδέρφη του παππού μας............

----------


## vinman

> .....Μη το μάθει αυτό ο vinman, θα θυμηθεί καναν παλιό του φίλο στο Γουαλδακιβιρ και θα τον ψάχνουμε...


...ως γνωστόν τα πλοκάμια μου έχουν απλωθεί παντού.... :Very Happy: 
...δυστυχώς το υλικό μου όμως λόγω έλειψης χρόνου τον τελευταίο καιρό κάθεται στη βιβλιοθήκη μου....και περιμένει....
Υπομονή,και σταδιακά θα έχουμε πολλές εκπλήξεις... :Wink:

----------


## Appia_1978

Vinman,

το ξέρουμε και ανυπομονούμε  :Wink: 

Για αυτό άλλωστε, έχουμε ζητήσει και ιδιωτική νοσοκόμα :mrgreen:

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Here is a nice whole page advertisement of *ELMES* from the ... _Hellenic Who's Who 1962_ published in Greek by the Hellenic Who's Who publishing house in Athens

ELMES.jpg

Here is a whole-page advertisement of the _Egnatia and Appia_ from the ... _Hellenic Who's Who 1962_ published in Greek by the Hellenic Who's Who publishing house in Athens

Egnatia Appia.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Here is a whole-page advertisement of the _Egnatia and Appia_ from the ... _Hellenic Who's Who 1962_ published in Greek by the Hellenic Who's Who publishing house in Athens


Of course the connection was with the *SPAP* trains. Again an advertisement of SPA from the same source

SPAP.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Πολύ ωραίο υλικό Νίκο. Το καραβάκι στην τελευταία διαφήμιση ποιό να ήταν άραγε;

----------


## sea_serenade

Συλλεκτικό το υλικό του Nicholas και πλέον μουσειακό. Bravo Nicholas,  invaluable archives!!!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Συλλεκτικό το υλικό του Nicholas και πλέον μουσειακό. Bravo Nicholas,  invaluable archives!!!


_Nai bebaia... Eimai gia to mouseio o idios m' auta pou me endiaferoun...  Auto sumbainei otan feugei kaneis apo thn Ellada to 1971 kai sunexizei na mazeuei auta me ta opoia megalwse... Ginomai asxetos pros thn shmerinh pragmatikothta...

N
_

----------


## esperos

> _Nai bebaia... Eimai gia to mouseio o idios m' auta pou me endiaferoun... Auto sumbainei otan feugei kaneis apo thn Ellada to 1971 kai sunexizei na mazeuei auta me ta opoia megalwse... Ginomai asxetos pros thn shmerinh pragmatikothta..._
> 
> _N_


Niko  eimaste  dyo  gia  to  mouseio  kai  ego  mazi  sou. :Very Happy:

----------


## sea_serenade

Προβλέπω (αν όλα πάνε καλά) στο HELLAS LIBERTY να υπάρχει αίθουσα με την ονομασία NICHOLAS PEPPAS!!!!!!!!

Λύσε μου μια απορία Nicholas: Έχεις νοικιάσει ξεχωριστό διαμέρισμα για το αρχείο σου??? Μη μου πεις οτι όλα αυτά χωράνε σε ένα σπίτι???

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

This is an interesting find from my opera memorabilia collection.

This is a program of the 1953-54 season of the _National Lyric Opera of Athens (Ethniki Lyriki Skini, ELS)_. In fact it is from the June 25, 1954 performance of _Oscar Straus'_ 1907 opera _Ein Walzertraum_ with Lela Zografou and Petros Epitropakis.

The advertisement is from ELMES and mentions _Ionia, Aeolia_ and_ Corinthia_. I have left Air France's ad on the left for historical purposes. 

Picture 1a.jpg
Picture 2a.JPG

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Egnatia_ in Igoumenitsa in 1961 (a picture of K. Rafaelides). Things have changed a lot in 48 years...
Igoumenitsa Rafailides.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Αρη, το καραβάκι που αναρωτιέσαι ποιό είναι στην διαφήμιση των ΣΠΑΠ, μοιάζει με το ΗΠΕΙΡΟΣ του Ποταμιάνου.

----------


## Ellinis

Σαν να έχεις δίκιο... σε άσπρη παραλλαγή!

----------


## sea_serenade

Διαφημιστική καταχώρηση της εταιρίας για το 1961.

HML 1961 Brochure.jpg

Πηγή: http://www.flickr.com

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

ELMES schedule of July 13, 1947

July 13 1947.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Φίλε sea serenade μου ξύπνησες παιδικές αναμνήσεις με το διαφημιστικό της ΕΛΜΕΣ. Ηταν θυμάμαι αυτό το διαφημιστικό φυλλάδιο που ξεδιπλωνόταν και άνοιγε σε μέγεθος εφημερίδας με όμορφες εσωτερικές και εξωτερικές φωτογραφίες των πλοίων της ΕΛΜΕΣ. Αν θυμάμαι καλά υπήρχε και ένα αποκλειστικά για το ΕΓΝΑΤΙΑ.

----------


## sea_serenade

Μία ιστορική αναδρομή στην ΕΛΜΕΣ απο τις αρχές του αιώνα μέχρι και σήμερα.....

http://foss.math.aegean.gr/~alex/P/k...lHistoryEL.htm

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Μία ιστορική αναδρομή στην ΕΛΜΕΣ απο τις αρχές του αιώνα μέχρι και σήμερα.....
> 
> http://foss.math.aegean.gr/~alex/P/km/Ferries/HmlHistoryEL.htm


Γνωστη βεβαια και εχει χρησιμποποιηθει κατα κορον  οπως γραφουμε τα αρθρα για τα παλια πλοια!

----------


## nikosnasia

ΜΙΑ ΔΗΜΟΣΙΕΥΣΗ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΦΗΜΕΡΙΔΑ ΤΗΣ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗΣ "ΣΤΕΜΜΑ" ΣΤΙΣ 9 ΑΠΡΙΛΙΟΥ 1956.
Εφημ..JPG

----------


## MILTIADIS

Προς μεγαλη μου εκπληξη ανακαλυψα προ ημερων οτι βρισκεται ακομα σε λειτουργια ενα υποτυπωδες site της ΕΛΜΕΣ!!
http://www.hmlferry.com

----------


## Tsikalos

Και μάλιθστα αν το ψάξετε μπορεί να σας βγάλει και δρομολόγια μεταφοράς

----------


## gtogias

Διαφημιστική καταχώρηση για τα φορτηγαποστάλια που όργωναν τη Μεσόγειο, καιρό πριν τα πληρώματα από τις διάφορες γωνιές του πλανήτη:

ΕΛΜΕΣ.jpg

----------


## gtogias

Όπως φαίνεται και από το παρακάτω δημοσίευμα του 1978, η ύπαρξη ξένων πληρωμάτων και οι τριτοκοσμικές συνθήκες εργασίας τους δεν είναι κάτι νέο. Ακόμη και για εταιρείες κολοσσούς, όπως η τότε ΕΛΜΕΣ:

1978 08 08 Μακεδονία σελ 14.jpg

----------


## gtogias

Το πολύ μακρυνό 1980 η ΕΛΜΕΣ διαφημίζει στον τύπο της εποχής τη δρομολόγηση ταχύπλοου στη γραμμή Κέρκυρα-Brindisi, το Ali Jumbo.

Ξέρει κανείς παραπάνω στοιχεία, ποιο ήταν το πλοίο, πως τα πήγε, κλπ:

1980 06 03 Τα Νέα σελ 9a.jpg

----------


## Joyrider

Στη Λ.Αμαλίας στο Σύνταγμα βλέπω ακόμα σε κάποιο κτίριο, σκονισμένες ταμπέλες της εταιρείας !!

----------


## despo

Υπήρχαν εκει τα γραφεία της εταιρείας στην Αθήνα !

----------


## Appia_1978

Το 1980, η ΕΛΜΕΣ μαζί με την Adriatica καλοσώρισαν στην κοινοπραξία και την Aliscafi-SNAV (τη σημερινή σκέτη SNAV). Δικό της ήταν το ταχύπλοο. 
Πιστεύω, στο θέμα της Adriatica έχω ανεβάσει όλόκληρη την μπροσούρα αυτή. Δυστυχώς, δεν αναφέρει το όνομα του ταχύπλοου ...




> Το πολύ μακρυνό 1980 η ΕΛΜΕΣ διαφημίζει στον τύπο της εποχής τη δρομολόγηση ταχύπλοου στη γραμμή Κέρκυρα-Brindisi, το Ali Jumbo.
> 
> Ξέρει κανείς παραπάνω στοιχεία, ποιο ήταν το πλοίο, πως τα πήγε, κλπ:
> 
> 1980 06 03 Τα Νέα σελ 9a.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Να και μία φωτογραφία του Ali Jumbo προφανώς από μεγένθυση της διαφήμισης:



πηγή Navi&Armatori

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Η μπροσουρα με την ιδια φωτο σε αλλη εκδοση

negative (189).jpg

----------


## Express Pigasos

απο τις πιο αγαπητες εταιριες για τον Ελληνα καραβολατρη...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Κια μια και ξεκινησε αυτη η καταιγιδα φωτογραφιων και πλανων των πλοιων της ΕΛΜΕΣ, ποιος θα μας πει κατι και για το *ΛΑΚΩΝΙΑ* που εμφανιζεται εδω (30 Νοεμβριου 1950) μαζι με το *ΙΩΝΙΑ*;

19501130 ELMES.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Κια μια και ξεκινησε αυτη η καταιγιδα φωτογραφιων και πλανων των πλοιων της ΕΛΜΕΣ, ποιος θα μας πει κατι και για το *ΛΑΚΩΝΙΑ* που εμφανιζεται εδω (30 Νοεμβριου 1950) μαζι με το *ΙΩΝΙΑ*;
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 115296


ΤΟ ΜΟΝΟ ΠΟΥ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΦΑΝΤΑΣΤΩ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΛΑΚΩΝΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΜΠΙΛΙΝΗ.ΙΣΩΣ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΝΑΥΛΩΣΗ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΛΜΕΣ;

----------


## Ellinis

Στο timetableimages υπάρχει μια από τις πρώτες μεταπολεμικές μπροσούρες της Ελ.Μες, του 1949 με τα ποστάλια ΚΟΡΙΝΘΙΑ και ΙΩΝΙΑ στολίζουν το εξώφυλλο.

Στο κείμενο απο κάτω προτείνει -σε όποιον έχει χρόνο- να κάνει το μετ' επιστροφής ταξίδι από τη Μασσαλία στη Βυρηττό και πίσω. Μια κρουαζιέρα δηλαδή τριών εβδομάδων!

hml49i1.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Κια μια και ξεκινησε αυτη η καταιγιδα φωτογραφιων και πλανων των πλοιων της ΕΛΜΕΣ, ποιος θα μας πει κατι και για το *ΛΑΚΩΝΙΑ* που εμφανιζεται εδω (30 Νοεμβριου 1950) μαζι με το *ΙΩΝΙΑ*;
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 115296


Αποδεικνυεται οτι το *ΛΑΚΩΝΙΑ* ηταν ενα φορτηγο της ΕΛΜΕΣ...

14 Δεκεμβριου 1952
19521214 LAkonia.jpg

12 Φεβρουαριου 1953 
19530212 Lakonia.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

Δε γνωρίζω κατά πόσο το πιό κάτω εικονιζόμενο πλοίο <ΛΑΚΩΝΙΑ> μπορεί να είναι αυτό που αναφέρεις ?

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...akonia-05.html

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Aυτό Τοξότη είναι της DONALDSON LINE.Mάλλον liberty με μετατροπές που έκαναν γιά να δείχνει το βαπόρι πιό "εγγλέζικο".Τα λίγα φορτηγά της ΕΛΜΕΣ τα ξέρουμε,μικρά μεσογειακά με εξαίρεση το ΤΑΣΜΑΝΙΑ που (ξανά)γινε φορτηγό.

----------


## τοξοτης

> Aυτό Τοξότη είναι της DONALDSON LINE.Mάλλον liberty με μετατροπές που έκαναν γιά να δείχνει το βαπόρι πιό "εγγλέζικο".Τα λίγα φορτηγά της ΕΛΜΕΣ τα ξέρουμε,μικρά μεσογειακά με εξαίρεση το ΤΑΣΜΑΝΙΑ που (ξανά)γινε φορτηγό.


Ευχαριστώ για τη διόρθωση.

----------


## Ellinis

> ΤΟ ΜΟΝΟ ΠΟΥ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΦΑΝΤΑΣΤΩ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΛΑΚΩΝΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΜΠΙΛΙΝΗ.ΙΣΩΣ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΝΑΥΛΩΣΗ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΛΜΕΣ;


Συμφωνώ και εγώ, πρέπει να είναι το ΛΑΚΩΝΙΑ των Τσέγκα & Μπιλίνη, το οποίο μετά τη σύντομη ενασχόληση του με την ακτοπλοϊα χρησίμευσε ως φορτηγό.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το 1958 η ΕΛΜΕΣ ανοιγει μια νεα εμπορικη γραμμη μεταξυ Μεσογειου και_ _Ερυθρας θαλασσας αγοραζοντας τρια μικρα φορτηγα πλοια, το M.S. ΦΡΥΓΙΑ, S.S. ΛΥΓΗΡΙΑ, και το M.S. ΡΩΜΥΛΙΑ_

* Μ.S. ΦΡΥΓΙΑ*
*Phrygia H.M.L.jpg*
_Αρχειο ΕΛΜΕΣ_

*S.S. ΛΥΓΗΡΙΑ*
*Lygiria H.M.L.jpg* 
_Αρχειο ΕΛΜΕΣ_

----------


## τοξοτης

> Συμφωνώ και εγώ, πρέπει να είναι το ΛΑΚΩΝΙΑ των Τσέγκα & Μπιλίνη, το οποίο μετά τη σύντομη ενασχόληση του με την ακτοπλοϊα χρησίμευσε ως φορτηγό.


 
 Πληροφοριακά και εκτός λάθους μου σύμφωνα με τα πιό κάτω  η Λακωνική πρέπει να είχε και άλλο προγενέστερο ΛΑΚΩΝΙΑ

http://www.plimsollshipdata.org/search.php

http://www.plimsollshipdata.org/ship...6&name=Lakonia

http://www.plimsollshipdata.org/pdff...me=35b0481.pdf

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Φιλε τοξοτης

1.    Βεβαια υπηρχε προπολεμικο επιβατηγο γνωστο σαν *Λακωνια* στα τελευταια του (βλεπετε εδω  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=66821). Ξεκινησε σαν *Ομονοια* της Ελληνικης Ατμοπλοιας το 1858 και μετα απο αλλαγες σε *Ιουλια, Θεσσαλονικη* και *Κεα* κατεληξε να γινει το *Λακωνια* της Λακωνικης Ατμοπλοιας των Μπιλινη και Τσεγκα μεχρι το 1932. Πηγε στα διαλυτηρια το 1934 σε ηλικια 76 ετων!  Η συζητηση που ξεκινησα εδω με την ανακοινωση της ΕΛΜΕΣ για καποιο *Λακωνια* που πηγαινε στην Μασσαλια και Γενουα στις 30 Νοεμβριου 1950 δεν μπορει να αναφερεται στο ιδιο πλοιο (υπ αριθμον 1)

Lakonia.JPG

2.    Υπηρχε αλλο επιβατηγο με το ονομα *Λακωνια* την ιδια περιοδο. Ηταν το Γερμανικο πλοιο *Wiedau* των επανορθωσεων που ηλθε στην Ελλαδα το 1945 με το ονομα *Ηρακλειον* και χρησιμοποιηθηκε σαν επιβατηγο. Το 1948 το πλοιο πουληθηκε στον Τσεγκα. Το βλεπουμε το πλοιο αυτο να χρησιμοποιειται σαν επιβατηγο στις 26 Ιανουαριου 1949 και σε ενα κλασσικο δρομολογιο για το Βορειοανατολικο Αιγαιο και την Βορειο Ελλαδα την εβδομαδα της 11ης Δεκεμβριου 1949 (http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...43&postcount=4). Το δρομολογιο περιλαμβανει Ψαρα, Χιο, Πλωμαρι, Μυτιληνη, Μηθυμνα, Αγιο Ευστρατιο, Μυρινα Λημνου, Σαμοθρακη, Αλεξανδρουπολη, Πορτο Λαγο, Καβαλα, Δαφνη, Συκιες, Θεσσαλονικη, Βολο, Χαλκιδα. Στα βιβλια του Τζαμτζη υπαρχει και μια αναφορα στο *Λακωνια* που εκανε δρομολογια και το 1950.

3.    Δεν ειναι ξεκαθαρο ποτε ακριβως εγινε το *Λακωνια* υπ αριθμον 2 φορτηγο.

4.    Σε ολες τις ανακοινωσεις της ΕΛΜΕΣ (30 Νοεμβριου 1950 μεχρι 12 Φεβρουαριου 1953) το πλοιο *Λακωνια* εμφανιζεται σαν φορτηγο

5.    Υπηρχε και τριτο *Λακωνια* στις αρχες της μεταπολεμικης εποχης. Ηταν μια κορβεττα του βρετανικου ναυτικου του 1940) με το ονομα *Alisma* (ιδε  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=85379) που ηλθε στην Ελλαδα το 1948  και πηρε το ονομα  *Λακωνια* μεχρι το 1950 που εγινε το *Κωνσταντινος Σ*. Με αυτο το ονομα αναφερεται σαν ενα πλοιο που βοηθησε την εβδομαδα της 23ης Μαιου 1951 κανοντας την γραμμη Πειραιευς, Συρος, Ψαρρα, Χιος, Μυτιληνη, Αγιος Ευστρατιος, Λημνος, Αλεξανδρουπολις, Πορτο Λαγο, Καβαλα, Θεσσαλονικη 


Προσωπικα, μεχρι να βρω ανακοινωση η ντοκουμεντα της ΕΛΜΕΣ δεν ξερω ακομη ποιο πλοιο ηταν το *Λακωνια της ΕΛΜΕΣ*

----------


## τοξοτης

Φίλε Νίκο ,
Ευχαριστώ για τις προσθετες χρήσιμες πληροφορίες.
Πάντως εγώ δε το παρουσίασα σα το ίδιο πλοίο. Σα μια πληροφορία το είπα ότι η εταιρεία είχε και προγενέστερο πλοίο ΛΑΚΩΝΙΑ. 
Ίσως δε το διατύπωσα σωστά

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> _Το 1958 η ΕΛΜΕΣ ανοιγει μια νεα εμπορικη γραμμη μεταξυ Μεσογειου και_ _Ερυθρας θαλασσας αγοραζοντας τρια μικρα φορτηγα πλοια, το M.S. ΦΡΥΓΙΑ, S.S. ΛΥΓΗΡΙΑ, και το M.S. ΡΩΜΥΛΙΑ_
> 
> *Μ.S. ΦΡΥΓΙΑ*
> *Συνημμένο Αρχείο 116777*
> _Αρχειο ΕΛΜΕΣ_
> 
> *S.S. ΛΥΓΗΡΙΑ*
> *Συνημμένο Αρχείο 116778* 
> _Αρχειο ΕΛΜΕΣ_


Γειά σου φίλε TSS APOLLON,συμπαθητικότατο το ΛΥΓΗΡΙΑ έχουμε κάτι περισσότερο,στοιχεία και ιστορικό;
Επίσης αν έχει κάποιος γιά το ΡΩΜΥΛΙΑ κάτι.

----------


## Ellinis

> Γειά σου φίλε TSS APOLLON,συμπαθητικότατο το ΛΥΓΗΡΙΑ έχουμε κάτι περισσότερο,στοιχεία και ιστορικό;


To ΛΙΓΥΡΙΑ είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1937 στα Caledon, Dundee ως ABOYNΕ για την Aberdeen, Newcastle & Hull SS Co. 'Ηταν 1020 grt, 75,8 Χ 11,5 μέτρα, τουρμπινάδικα που έπιανε 13 μίλια.
¶λλαξε τα ονόματα ARKLOW, FAIR HEAD, και CITY OF HAMBURG.
Αγοράστηκε το 1957 και έμεινε στο στόλο της ΕλΜες για 3 χρόνια. Κατόπιν πουλήθηκε στους Αφούς Αθανασιάδη ως ΘΩΜΑΣ Α. και απωλέσθηκε συνέπεια πυρκαγιάς το 1963 στη Σικελία.

Σχετικά από το miramarshipindex :



> 46 ARKLOW - Clyde Sg Co
> 47 FAIR HEAD - G.Heyn & Sons (Ulster SS Co)
> 54 CITY OF HAMBURG - Palgrave Murphy 
> 58 LIGURIA 
> 60 THOMAS A. 
> 
> Disposal Data: fire 36.45N/14.35E 4.6.63 & beached near Scalambri 18.6.63


Και μια φωτογραφία ως FAIR HEAD μπορείτε να δείτε εδώ.

----------


## Ellinis

Αν και το ΛΙΓΥΡΙΑ ήταν φορτηγό, είχε κυκλοφορήσει και καρτ ποστάλ με αυτό.

liguria.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Πανεμορφη και Σπανια καρτποσταλ!!!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Λυδια, Ιωνια, Μασσαλια_, ολα μαζι σε ανακοινωση απο τον _Ταχυδρομο της Αλεξανδρειας_, Αιγυπτου, στις 31 Μαιου 1964

19640531 ELMES.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Ανακάλυψα αυτές τις δύο νοσταλγικές καταχωρήσεις στα λευκώματα του ΕΟτ "Tourism in Greece" των ετών 1970 και 1971:
Ολοσέλιδη καταχώρηση της ΕΛΜΕΣ με την κλασσική πανέμορφη φωτογραφία του ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝΙΑ στην Βενετία (1970):
HML_1970.jpg

Κοινή καταχώρηση της Adriatica και της ΕΛΜΕΣ (1971) με τα πλοία της γραμμής Ελλάδας-Ιταλίας Appia, Εγνατία και Ποσειδωνία:

Adriatica_1971.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Kαταχωρηση της ΕΛΜΕΣ   *21/3/1965

*19650321 ELMES.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Aρχές του 1956 και στο ναυτιλιακό τύπο της εποχής ανακοινώνεται η αγορά τριών επιβατηγών από την ΕΛ.ΜΕΣ.
Ήταν τα τρία αδελφά ποστάλια DUKE OF ARGYLL, DUKE OF ARGYLL, DUKE OF LANCASTER ναυπήγησης 1928. Το πρώτο θα παραλαμβανόταν το Μάιο, το δεύτερο το φθινόπωρο και το τρίτο αργότερα, και θα μετανομαζόντουσαν ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝΙΑ, ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝΙΑ, και ΣΑΛΑΜΙΝΙΑ. 
Τελικά η αγορά ακυρώθηκε λόγω μη έγκαιρης παράδοσης τους και τα τρία πλοία οδηγήθηκαν στα διαλυτήρια. Στη γραμμή Heysham-Belfast τα αντικατέστησαν τρια νέα αδελφάκια με τα ίδια ονόματα. Και ένα από αυτά τα τρία τελικά ήρθε 20 χρόνια αργότερα στην ΕΛ.ΜΕΣ ως NEPTUNIA.

Και μερικές φωτογραφίες από τους τρείς Δούκες:
Το DUKE OF ARGYLL
Duke%20of%20Argyll-04.jpg

το DUKE OF ROTHESAY
Duke%20of%20Rothesay-02.jpg

και το DUKE OF LANCASTER στο διαλυτήριο
Duke%20of%20Lancaster%20II-01.jpg

πηγή: www.photoship.co.uk

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το 1939 ειναι η χρονια που ιδρυεται η ΕΛ.ΜΕΣ ως θυγατρικη της "ΑΚΤΕΛ" ειδικευμενη στους διεθνεις πλοες. Στην  νεα εταιρεια ανηκαν τα πλοια ΚΟΡΙΝΘΙΑ,ΑΤΤΙΚΗ,ΑΝΔΡΟΣ,ΙΩΝΙΑ,ΘΡΑΚΗ,ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ,και ΛΗΜΝΟΣ 
 Ο  Β' Παγκοσμιος Πολεμος ξεσπα  ο ολεθρος παρασυρει ολη την Ευρωπη, τα πλοια της ΕΛ.ΜΕΣ επιταχθηκαν απο το Ελληνικο Βασιλικο Ναυτικο και μεσα στην δινη του πολεμου  βυθιστηκαν ολα  εκτος απο το ΚΟΡΙΝΘΙΑ και το ΙΩΝΙΑ.   
Το ΙΩΝΙΑ δεν σταθηκε μεχρι το τελος τυχερο διοτι ενω διεσωθει απο την μανια του καταστροφικου πολεμου βυθιστηκε   απο ναρκη αμεσως μετα την απελευθερωση   ενω ηταν ακομη επιταγμενο,   η μοιρα του επεφυλαξε ασχημο τελος.
Το ΚΟΡΙΝΘΙΑ που τα χρονια του πολεμου χρησιμοποιηθηκε ως πλοιο ανεφοδιασμου υποβρυχιων στην Αλεξανδρεια της Αιγυπτου σταθηκε πιο τυχερο. Με την απελευθερωση επεστρεψε στην Ελλαδα και κατοπιν στους πλοιοκτητες του.Αφου πραγματοποιησε τις απαραιτητες επισκευες και μετασκευες  ανελαβε και παλι υπηρεσια στ'Ακτοπλοικα του καθηκοντα και απετελεσε τον πυρηνα του μεταπολεμικου στολου της ΕΛ.ΜΕΣ  
 Ετσι η εταιρεια ξεκινησε και παλι να εμπλουτιζει τον στολο της  αγοραζοντας το 1946 απο την Ν. Ζηλανδια το  t.s.s. ΚΥΡΗΝΕΙΑ  και απο την Μ.Βρεταννια το  νεο ΙΩΝΙΑ  

_Cyrenia H.M.L.jpgIonia H.M.L.jpg
_Το  Κυρηνεια  και το Ιωνια απο το αρχειο της ΕΛ.ΜΕΣ    _

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Η επομενη αγορα εγινε στις αρχες της δεκαετιας του 50 , οταν αγοραστηκε το ΑΙΟΛΙΑ το οποιο μαζι με το ΚΟΡΙΝΘΙΑ αλλα και τα ΙΩΝΙΑ και ΚΥΡΗΝΕΙΑ  εξασφαλισαν εβδομαδιαιες προσεγγισεις στα λιμανια της Μεσογειου καθ'ολο το ετος.   
_
Aeolia H.M.L.jpg
_Το Αιολια απο το αρχειο της ΕΛ.ΜΕΣ_

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Το 1949 η  ΕΛ.ΜΕΣ ανταποκρινομενη στο μεταναστευτικο ρευμα προς την Αυστραλια δρομολογησε στην γραμμη Ιταλιας - Ελλαδας - Αυστραλιας το t.s.s. ΚΥΡΗΝΕΙΑ και το 1955 το νεοαγορασθεν   ΤΑΣΜΑΝΙΑ.
 Ομως το 1956 με το κλεισιμο της διωρυγας του Σουεζ η ΕΛ.ΜΕΣ αναγκαστηκε να εγκαταλειψει τη γραμμη της Αυστραλιας και μετετρεψε το ΤΑΣΜΑΝΙΑ σε φορτηγο πλοιο  

_Tasmania H.M.L.jpg
_Το ΤΑΣΜΑΝΙΑ αγοραστηκε το 1955  
φωτο   αρχειο   ΕΛ.ΜΕΣ_

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το ετος 1955 η ΕΛ.ΜΕΣ πραγματοποιησε και αλλη αγορα πλοιου επροκειτο για το ΛΥΔΙΑ το οποιο αγοραστηκε  με σκοπο την ενισχυση της θεσης της στην Μεσογειο.

_Lydia H.M.L.jpg
_Το Λυδια 
φωτο αρχειο ΕΛ.ΜΕΣ



_

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Το 1958  η ΕΛ.ΜΕΣ ανοιγει μια νεα εμπορικη γραμμη μεταξυ Μεσογειου και Ερυθρας θαλασσας αγοραζοντας τρια μικρα φορτηγα πλοια   το  m.s. ΦΡΥΓΙΑ   το s.s.ΛΥΓΗΡΙΑ  και  το m.s. ΡΩΜΥΛΙΑ
 Την ιδια χρονια σε μια προσπαθεια εκσυγχρονισμου αντικατεστησε το θρυλικο πλεον ΚΟΡΙΝΘΙΑ με το  Νορβηγικο πλοιο ΜΑΣΣΑΛΙΑ  και__το ΙΩΝΙΑ με το γερμανικο φορτηγοποσταλι ΜΗΔΙΑ.
_Massalia H.M.L.jpgMedia H.M.L.jpg
_Το Μασσαλια και το Μηδια   αγοραστηκαν απο την ΕΛ.ΜΕΣ   το  1958_
_φωτο αρχειο ΕΛ.ΜΕΣ_

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Τον Αυγουστο του 1960 κατοπιν διακρατικης συμφωνιας με την Ιταλια εντασει στον στολο της   το  ολοκαινουργιο Γαλλικης κατασκευης ΕΓΝΑΤΙΑ   ξεκινωντας δρομολογια στην γραμμη Ελλαδος - Ιταλιας_ 

Egnatia   by HML.jpg
_Το Εγνατια σε διαφημιστικη αφισα της ΕΛ.ΜΕΣ_

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Στα τελη του 1963 αγοραζεται απο την ΕΛ.ΜΕΣ το Γαλλικο επιβατηγο πλοιο SIDI BEL ABBES  ενα γρηγορο και φινετσατο σκαρι κατασκευασμενο σε Βρεταννικο  ναυπηγειο, το σκαρι μετονομαζεται   ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝΙΑ  και δρομολογειται στην γραμμη Ελλαδος - Ιταλιας

_APOLLONIA_H.M.L.jpg
_Το φινετσατο Απολλωνια με τις ομορφες ναυπηγικες γραμμες
 Φωτογραφια απο το αρχειο της ΕΛ.ΜΕΣ _

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Το 1966 η ΕΛ.ΜΕΣ αγοραζει απο την Σουηδια δυο αδελφα πλοια Βρεταννικης κατασκευης του 1929 το BRITANNIA  και το SUECIA τα οποια μετονομαστηκαν σε ΚΥΝΘΙΑ και ΙΣΘΜΙΑ  τα πλοια αυτα εκτελουσαν το δρομολογιο Μασσαλια- Γενοβα - Ναπολη - Πειραιας - Λεμεσος -  Αμμοχωστος - Βυρητος - Αλεξανδρεια  σε κυκλικα ταξιδια των 14 ημερων  

_Isthmia H.M.L.jpg
_Το Ισθμια αγοραστηκε απο την ΕΛ.ΜΕΣ μαζι με το αδελφο  πλοιο  το 1966
Φωτο αρχειο ΕΛ.ΜΕΣ_

----------


## Ellinis

Απολαυστικό το αφιέρωμα στα θαυμαστά ποστάλια της ΕΛ.ΜΕΣ! Για εμένα ήταν με διαφορά η εταιρία με τα πιο ενδιαφέροντα και ξεχωριστά καράβια. Και είναι κρίμα που δεν υπάρχει πια... τα σινιάλα της λείπουν από τα λιμάνια μας.

----------


## τοξοτης

Φίλε T.S.S. APOLLON πολύ καλή η περιληπτική αναδρομή σου με κείμενο και εικόνες στην εταιρεία ΕΛ ΜΕΣ και τα πλοία της.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Ευχαριστούμε τον φίλο TSS APOLLON γιά την παρουσίαση της ιστορικής ΕΛΜΕΣ.
Μέχρι πριν 2-3 χρόνια σωζόταν η μαρμάρινη επιγραφή στα παλιά γραφεία της στο μέγαρο ΗΣΑΠ που τώρα έχουν γίνει "Γρηγόρης".

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_To 1972  η ΕΛ.ΜΕΣ ανοιγει ενα νεο κεφαλαιο γι'αυτην που ειναι η κρουαζιερα, ετσι αποκτα  ενα νεοναυπηγηθεν απο Ελληνικο ναυπηγειο πλοιο το γνωστο μας ΑΚΟΥΑΡΙΟΥΣ,  το οποιο εκτελουσε 7ημερες κρουαζιερες απο τον Πειραια προς Σαντορινη - Ηρακλειο - Ροδο - Πατμο - Κουσαντασι - Κωνσταντινουπολη - Μυκονο και επιστροφη στον Πειραια.
Τους χειμερινους μηνες το ΑΚΟΥΑΡΙΟΥΣ    εδραστηριοποιειτο στην Καραιβικη 


_H.M.L.jpg
_Το Ακουαριους σε διαφημιστικη καρτποσταλ της ΕΛ.ΜΕΣ _

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το 1974  παραλαμβανει αλλο ενα νεοναυπηγηθεν και παλι απο Ελληνικο  ναυπηγειο  πλοιο, προκειται για το  ΚΑΣΤΑΛΙΑ   ενα σκαρι απο τα ομορφοτερα  που φτιαχτηκαν στην Πατριδα μας.
Το ΚΑΣΤΑΛΙΑ δρομολογηθηκε στη γραμμη Ελλαδος - Γαλλιας και Ελλαδος - Ιταλιας
_ 
Kastalia H.M.L.jpg 
_F/B Κασταλια  ισως το ομορφοτερο Ελληνικο σκαρι
Διαφημιστικη καρτποσταλ της ΕΛ.ΜΕΣ   _

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> _Το 1974  παραλαμβανει αλλο ενα νεοναυπηγηθεν και παλι απο Ελληνικο  ναυπηγειο  πλοιο, προκειται για το  ΚΑΣΤΑΛΙΑ   ενα σκαρι απο τα ομορφοτερα  που φτιαχτηκαν στην Πατριδα μας.
> Το ΚΑΣΤΑΛΙΑ δρομολογηθηκε στη γραμμη Ελλαδος - Γαλλιας και Ελλαδος - Ιταλιας
> _ 
> Kastalia H.M.L.jpg 
> _F/B Κασταλια  ισως το ομορφοτερο Ελληνικο σκαρι
> Διαφημιστικη καρτποσταλ της ΕΛ.ΜΕΣ   _


Σιγουρα το ομορφοτερο και σιγουρα ενα ΕΓ/ΟΓ αυτου του μεγεθους ηταν επιτευγμα για την ναυπηγηκη βιομηχανια της ελλαδας.Και κατι ακομα ,ηταν ενα πλοιο που εζησε σχεδον 40 χρονια μακρυα απο τους χαρακτηρισμους <καμαρι> <θρυλος> και σχεδον παντα δουλευε

----------


## despo

Ομορφη παρουσίαση του στόλου της ΕΛΜΕΣ απο τον φίλο Απόλλων και θα συμφωνήσω και εγω για το τρομερής σχεδίασης και υπέροχης ναυπηγικής γραμμής Κασταλία, το οποίο δυστυχώς καταταλαιπωρήθηκε περνώντας απο τον ενα πλοιοκτήτη στον άλλο με αποτέλεσμα να φτάσει στο διαλυτήριο.

----------


## SteliosK

Eυχαριστούμε για το αφιέρωμα Apollon

Ας δούμε και μία διαφήμιση από τον ταξιδιωτικό οδηγό  _
''ταξίδια στην Ελλάδα 1980''_
IMG.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_To  συντομο αυτο ιστορικο  της ΕΛ.ΜΕΣ εγινε  με την συνεργασια    του φιλου BEN BRUCE.  _

----------


## Ellinis

> Επίσης αν έχει κάποιος γιά το ΡΩΜΥΛΙΑ κάτι.


Το ΡΩΜΥΛΙΑ είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1918 ως HOLMIA στη Στοκχόλμη (Finnboda Varf) για τη Svenska Lloyd. Είχε μήκος 82,3 μέτρα και πλάτος 12,6.
Το 1926 πουλήθηκε στην αγγλική British & Continental SS Co και μετονομάστηκε SERULA.
Στην ΕΛΜΕΣ πέρασε το 1954 και πουλήθηκε 2 χρόνια αργότερα σε Ιταλούς ως CUPIDO και από το 1961 ως AIACE PRIMO. Βυθίστηκε το 1/63 στο Ακρ. Shabla κοντά στη Βάρνα.

Και μια φωτογραφία του υπό σουηδική ιδιοκτησία

holmia.jpg
πηγή

----------


## despo

PHOTO 003 despo CYNTHIA.jpgΑπο καρτ ποσταλ της ΕΛΜΕΣ το Ε/Γ Cynthia.

----------


## τοξοτης

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 140787Απο καρτ ποσταλ της ΕΛΜΕΣ το Ε/Γ Cynthia.


Πολύ ωραία η καρτ ποσταλ με το Cynthia ΜΠράβο.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 140787Απο καρτ ποσταλ της ΕΛΜΕΣ το Ε/Γ Cynthia.


Συλλεκτικότατη! Παιδί  θυμάμαι κ τα δύο δεμένα στο Αμπελάκι.

----------


## despo

PHOTO 004 despo CYNTHIA ISTHMIA.jpgΑς δούμε και άλλη μία καρτ ποσταλ, αυτή τη φορά με εσωτερικούς χώρους.

----------


## Maiandros

> PHOTO 004 despo CYNTHIA ISTHMIA.jpgΑς δούμε και άλλη μία καρτ ποσταλ, αυτή τη φορά με εσωτερικούς χώρους.


Βικτωριανού ύφους οι εσωτερικοί του χώροι!

----------


## τοξοτης

Διαφημιστική αφίσσα της ΕΛ ΜΕΣ ........κάποτε.

http://filikietaireia.blogspot.gr/20...g-post_26.html

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Το ΡΩΜΥΛΙΑ είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1918 ως HOLMIA στη Στοκχόλμη (Finnboda Varf) για τη Svenska Lloyd. Είχε μήκος 82,3 μέτρα και πλάτος 12,6.
> Το 1926 πουλήθηκε στην αγγλική British & Continental SS Co και μετονομάστηκε SERULA.
> Στην ΕΛΜΕΣ πέρασε το 1954 και πουλήθηκε 2 χρόνια αργότερα σε Ιταλούς ως CUPIDO και από το 1961 ως AIACE PRIMO. Βυθίστηκε το 1/63 στο Ακρ. Shabla κοντά στη Βάρνα.
> 
> Και μια φωτογραφία του υπό σουηδική ιδιοκτησία
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 138102
> πηγή



Το *Ρωμυλια* σε καταχωρηση στην Καθημερινη της 3ης Μαιου 1955.
19550503 Romylia Ka0hmerinh.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> *S.S. ΛΥΓΗΡΙΑ*
> *Συνημμένο Αρχείο 116778* 
> _Αρχειο ΕΛΜΕΣ_





> To ΛΙΓΥΡΙΑ είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1937 στα Caledon, Dundee ως ABOYNΕ για την Aberdeen, Newcastle & Hull SS Co. 'Ηταν 1020 grt, 75,8 Χ 11,5 μέτρα, τουρμπινάδικα που έπιανε 13 μίλια.
> ¶λλαξε τα ονόματα ARKLOW, FAIR HEAD, και CITY OF HAMBURG.
> Αγοράστηκε το 1957 και έμεινε στο στόλο της ΕλΜες για 3 χρόνια. Κατόπιν πουλήθηκε στους Αφούς Αθανασιάδη ως ΘΩΜΑΣ Α. και απωλέσθηκε συνέπεια πυρκαγιάς το 1963 στη Σικελία.


Σε μια φωτογραφία του Κ.Μεγαλοκονόμου από το Πέραμα το 1959 διακρίνεται και το ΛΙΓΥΡΙΑ με το H.M.L. στα πλευρά του

Liguria.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

> Σε μια φωτογραφία του Κ.Μεγαλοκονόμου από το Πέραμα το 1959 διακρίνεται και το ΛΙΓΥΡΙΑ με το H.M.L. στα πλευρά του
> 
> Liguria.jpg


ΕΡΩΤΗΜΑ :
ΜΠΟΡΕΙ το παρακάτω εικονιζόμενο <City of Hamburg> να είναι το μετ έπειτα ΛΙΓΥΡΙΑ ????

City Of Hamburg-02.jpg
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...Hamburg-02.jpg

----------


## BOBKING

...Όταν η Ελληνική Μεσογειακή Γραμμή κυριαρχούσε στην μεσόγειο...!!! από το αρχείο μου 
DSC01112.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

> To ΛΙΓΥΡΙΑ είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1937 στα Caledon, Dundee ως ABOYNΕ για την Aberdeen, Newcastle & Hull SS Co. 'Ηταν 1020 grt, 75,8 Χ 11,5 μέτρα, τουρμπινάδικα που έπιανε 13 μίλια.
> ¶λλαξε τα ονόματα ARKLOW, FAIR HEAD, και CITY OF HAMBURG.
> Αγοράστηκε το 1957 και έμεινε στο στόλο της ΕλΜες για 3 χρόνια. Κατόπιν πουλήθηκε στους Αφούς Αθανασιάδη ως ΘΩΜΑΣ Α. και απωλέσθηκε συνέπεια πυρκαγιάς το 1963 στη Σικελία.
> 
> Σχετικά από το miramarshipindex :
> Και μια φωτογραφία ως FAIR HEAD μπορείτε να δείτε εδώ.


*ABOUNE

*ABOYNE1937_1.jpg
http://7seasvessels.com/wp-content/u...ABOYNE1937.jpg

*
CITY OF HAMBURG*

City of Hamburg-01.jpg
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...Hamburg-01.jpg

CITYOFHAMBURG_1.jpg
http://7seasvessels.com/wp-content/u...YOFHAMBURG.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> ...Όταν η Ελληνική Μεσογειακή Γραμμή κυριαρχούσε στην μεσόγειο...!!! από το αρχείο μου 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 176850


τρ
Eλληνικές Μεσογειακές Γραμμές ήταν.Κάποτε μεσουρανούσαν.Τότε που πρόσθεσαν το FERRIES είχαν καταντήσει τριτοτεταρτοκλασάτη εταιρεία.

----------


## Ellinis

Στο τεύχος του γερμανικού περιοδικού Ferries που κυκλοφορεί υπάρχει το πρώτο μέρος ενός αφιερώματος στην ιστορική πια ΕΛ.ΜΕΣ. Κατά τη γνώμη μου ήταν η πλέον σημαντική από τις εταιρίες της επιβατηγού ναυτιλίας καθώς στα 60 χρόνια της λειτουργίας της προσέφερε πάρα πολλά στην ανάπτυξη του τουρισμού και στην εδραίωση της ελληνικής σημαίας στην Αδριατική.

ΗΜΛ9.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Δυστυχώς φίλε,στο τέλος είχε καταντήσει τριτοκλασάτη εταιρεία...

----------


## Ellinis

Σωστά, γιατί οι οικονομικές της δυνατότητες δεν της επετρεοαν να ανταγωνιστει τα νεοτευκτα των εισηγμένων της "χρυσής" εποχής του χρηματιστηρίου. Ίσως ήταν καλυτερα για τους μετόχους της που δεν μπήκαν στη διαδικασία να κοντράρονται με τα "σουπερ μαρκετ"

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Σωστά, γιατί οι οικονομικές της δυνατότητες δεν της επετρεοαν να ανταγωνιστει τα νεοτευκτα των εισηγμένων της "χρυσής" εποχής του χρηματιστηρίου. Ίσως ήταν καλυτερα για τους μετόχους της που δεν μπήκαν στη διαδικασία να κοντράρονται με τα "σουπερ μαρκετ"


Ήταν κ τα δάνεια του ΚΑΣΤΑΛΙΑ κ του  ΑQUARIUS.

----------


## despo

> και στην εδραίωση της ελληνικής σημαίας στην Αδριατική.


Διαφωνώ διότι εκτος του Εγνατία και του Απολλωνία (του 1ου) παρέλασαν όλες οι σημαίες ευκαιρίας απο τα διάφορα πλοία, πολλά απο τα οποία ήταν και σε κακά χάλια.

----------


## Ellinis

> Διαφωνώ διότι εκτος του Εγνατία και του Απολλωνία (του 1ου) παρέλασαν όλες οι σημαίες ευκαιρίας απο τα διάφορα πλοία, πολλά απο τα οποία ήταν και σε κακά χάλια.


έχεις δίκιο φίλε despo, θα έπρεπε να γράψω της ελληνικής πλοιοκτησίας. Επίσης η περίοδος της "εδραίωσης" που εκτιμώ οτι πρόσφερε η Ελμές ήταν μέχρι το 1990 γιατί μετά πήγαμε σε σαφώς ανώτερες εταιρίες όπως ο Στρίντζης, η Μίνωαν και ας τολμήσω να πω ο Μαραγκόπουλος.

----------

